# problema al instalar vmware-player

## Pionerito

trato de instalar este programa pero me da este error, sera que no esta en mi repo, gracias por su ayuda

Emerging (11 of 11) app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.1.126130

 * VMware-Player-2.5.1-126130.i386.bundle RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                               [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                              [ ok ]

 * Rebuild dev-cpp/gtkmm with USE="accessibility"

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.1.126130 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                           ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   vmware-player-2.5.1.126130.ebuild, line   59:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "VMware workstation only works with gtkmm built with USE="accessibility"."

 *  The die message:

 *   VMware workstation only works with gtkmm built with USE="accessibility".

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.1.126130/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.1.126130/temp/die.env'.

 *

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.1.126130, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.1.126130/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package dev-libs/libsigc++-2.2.3:

 * To allow parallel installation of sigc++-1.0, sigc++-1.2, and sigc++2.0

 * the header files are now installed in a version specific

 * subdirectory.  Be sure to unmerge any libsigc++ versions

 * < 1.0.4 that you may have previously installed.

 * Messages for package app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.1.126130:

 * Rebuild dev-cpp/gtkmm with USE="accessibility"

 *

 * ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.1.126130 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *                           ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called pkg_setup

 *   vmware-player-2.5.1.126130.ebuild, line   59:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "VMware workstation only works with gtkmm built with USE="accessibility"."

 *  The die message:

 *   VMware workstation only works with gtkmm built with USE="accessibility".

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.1.126130/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.1.126130/temp/die.env'.

 *

 * Regenerating GNU info directory index...

 * Processed 156 info files.

 * IMPORTANT: 58 config files in '/etc' need updating.

 * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge

 * man page to learn how to update config files.

----------

## Txema

Con lo sencillo que es, simplemente, leer los mensajes:

 *Quote:*   

> * Messages for package app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.1.126130: 
> 
> * Rebuild dev-cpp/gtkmm with USE="accessibility"

 

No sería tampoco mala idea actualizar los 58 archivos de configuración que tienes pendientes:

 *Quote:*   

> * IMPORTANT: 58 config files in '/etc' need updating. 
> 
> * See the CONFIGURATION FILES section of the emerge 
> 
> * man page to learn how to update config files.

 

Y ya que estamos, una segunda (o primera) lectura del handbook no te vendría nada mal.

Saludos.

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Con lo sencillo que es, simplemente, leer los mensajes:
> 
>  *Quote:*   * Messages for package app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.1.126130: 
> 
> * Rebuild dev-cpp/gtkmm with USE="accessibility" 
> ...

 

ya lo instale pero ahora no me sale, cuando lo quiero iniciar, se demora y parece que va a cargar pero no inicia..sabes que puede ser esto

----------

## Txema

Pues por ciencia infusa no puedo saberlo, ejecútalo en la consola y pega el mensaje de error que dé, si no sale nada mira si tiene alguna opción de debug.

Saludos.

----------

## JotaCE

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Con lo sencillo que es, simplemente, leer los mensajes:
> 
>  *Quote:*   * Messages for package app-emulation/vmware-player-2.5.1.126130: 
> 
> * Rebuild dev-cpp/gtkmm with USE="accessibility" 
> ...

 

Lo que te esta pidiendo el colega que hagas es que en la consola escribas

# etc-update

y con eso podras actualizar todos los archivos que tienes pendientes para actualizacion

Luego en tu archivo /etc/portage/package.use añade la linea 

dev-cpp/gtkmm accessibility

Y recompila este paquete

# emerge dev-cpp/gtkmm

Finalmente instala tu programa

# emerge app-emulation/vmware-player

Suerte

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Pues por ciencia infusa no puedo saberlo, ejecútalo en la consola y pega el mensaje de error que dé, si no sale nada mira si tiene alguna opción de debug.
> 
> Saludos.

 

tu crees que me puedas decir como lo ejecuto en la consola, ya que no me deja, gracias de antemano..

----------

## Txema

Como no seas más explícito no nos vamos a entender...

Vamos a ver, para ejecutar algo por consola solo hay que escribir su nombre en dicha consola, hasta ahí bien ¿no? pues lo único que tienes que hacer es buscar cuál es el ejecutable que quieras ejecutar, valga la redundancia, escribir su nombre completo y darle al enter.

¿Cúal es el paso que te falla en ese proceso?

Saludos.

P.D: haz caso a JotaCE y ejecuta etc-update, es MUY recomendable... (más bien es obligatorio)... que lo hagas cada vez que tengas algún archivo de configuración pendiente de actualización.

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Como no seas más explícito no nos vamos a entender...
> 
> Vamos a ver, para ejecutar algo por consola solo hay que escribir su nombre en dicha consola, hasta ahí bien ¿no? pues lo único que tienes que hacer es buscar cuál es el ejecutable que quieras ejecutar, valga la redundancia, escribir su nombre completo y darle al enter.
> 
> ¿Cúal es el paso que te falla en ese proceso?
> ...

 

lo que pasa es que tengo unos archivos de configuracion por ejemplo de subversion que no quiero que me los modifique si no me arruinaria el servidor

y en cuanto al vmware player, sabes donde estan los ejecutables ya que he tratado y no me sale nada..gracias de antemano...

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Como no seas más explícito no nos vamos a entender...
> 
> Vamos a ver, para ejecutar algo por consola solo hay que escribir su nombre en dicha consola, hasta ahí bien ¿no? pues lo único que tienes que hacer es buscar cuál es el ejecutable que quieras ejecutar, valga la redundancia, escribir su nombre completo y darle al enter.
> 
> ¿Cúal es el paso que te falla en ese proceso?
> ...

 

salida en consola

/opt/vmware/player/bin/vmplayer

Logging to /tmp/vmware-root/setup-17608.log

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r9/misc/vmmon.ko

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Machine Monitor.

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:

vermagic:       2.6.25-gentoo-r9 SMP mod_unload 686 4KSTACKS

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r9/misc/vmnet.ko

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Networking Driver.

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:

vermagic:       2.6.25-gentoo-r9 SMP mod_unload 686 4KSTACKS

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r9/misc/vmblock.ko

version:        1.1.2.0

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Blocking File System

author:         VMware, Inc.

srcversion:     768B08090715A2D8C721BF3

depends:

vermagic:       2.6.25-gentoo-r9 SMP mod_unload 686 4KSTACKS

parm:           root:The directory the file system redirects to. (charp)

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r9/misc/vmci.ko

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Machine Communication Interface (VMCI).

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:

vermagic:       2.6.25-gentoo-r9 SMP mod_unload 686 4KSTACKS

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r9/misc/vsock.ko

license:        GPL v2

version:        1.0.0.0

description:    VMware Virtual Socket Family

author:         VMware, Inc.

srcversion:     EC2E0BE1F6FB039D1109ADB

depends:        vmci

vermagic:       2.6.25-gentoo-r9 SMP mod_unload 686 4KSTACKS

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.25-gentoo-r9/misc/vmmon.ko

license:        GPL v2

description:    VMware Virtual Machine Monitor.

author:         VMware, Inc.

depends:

vermagic:       2.6.25-gentoo-r9 SMP mod_unload 686 4KSTACKS

/opt/vmware/player/lib/vmware/bin/vmplayer: symbol lookup error: /opt/vmware/player/lib/vmware/lib/libvm                    wareui.so.0/libvmwareui.so.0: undefined symbol: _ZThn12_N4view10FieldEntry17delete_text_vfuncEii

----------

## Txema

Efectivamente, eso era lo que quería ver, bueno pues la solución es esta:

```
emerge -av1 x11-libs/libview
```

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=246642

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=235344

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5000045.html?sid=72edbb84e2eac52d08cb2b6854ad1d3f

http://blog.discretia.org/?p=12

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Efectivamente, eso era lo que quería ver, bueno pues la solución es esta:
> 
> ```
> emerge -av1 x11-libs/libview
> ```
> ...

 

ya me levanta la pc virtual pero ahora no tengo red, tendre que compilar algun paquete en especifico

----------

## Pionerito

 *Txema wrote:*   

> Como no seas más explícito no nos vamos a entender...
> 
> Vamos a ver, para ejecutar algo por consola solo hay que escribir su nombre en dicha consola, hasta ahí bien ¿no? pues lo único que tienes que hacer es buscar cuál es el ejecutable que quieras ejecutar, valga la redundancia, escribir su nombre completo y darle al enter.
> 
> ¿Cúal es el paso que te falla en ese proceso?
> ...

 

ahora no tengo red en la pc virtual, me lanza este error, como podria solucionarlo, trate de modprobe vmnet y nada, que se te ocurre

Could not open /dev/vmnet1: No such file or directory

Failed to connect virtual device Ethernet0.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Quote:*   

> lo que pasa es que tengo unos archivos de configuracion por ejemplo de subversion que no quiero que me los modifique si no me arruinaria el servidor
> 
> y en cuanto al vmware player, sabes donde estan los ejecutables ya que he tratado y no me sale nada..gracias de antemano...

 

No te preocupes, etc-update te da varias opciones para que eso no pase. Lee otra vez la documentación sobre etc-update.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Could not open /dev/vmnet1: No such file or directory
> 
> Failed to connect virtual device Ethernet0.

 

hace mucho que no uso vmware pero creo que eso normalmente se debe a que los vmware-modules o no están instalados o no están compilados contra el kernel que estás usando. Comprueba que el enlace /usr/src/linux apunta a las fuentes del kernel que estás usando y (re)instala vmware-modules.

No te olvides del etc-update, es VITAL para el funcionamiento del sistema gentoo y ten mucho cuidao con los mensajes al hacer el etc-update, no lo hagas a loco.

saluetes

----------

## Pionerito

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Could not open /dev/vmnet1: No such file or directory
> 
> Failed to connect virtual device Ethernet0. 
> 
> hace mucho que no uso vmware pero creo que eso normalmente se debe a que los vmware-modules o no están instalados o no están compilados contra el kernel que estás usando. Comprueba que el enlace /usr/src/linux apunta a las fuentes del kernel que estás usando y (re)instala vmware-modules.
> ...

 

tengo una pequenna duda, segun lei yo ejecuto etc-update y me salen todos los ficheros de configuracion, despues si quiero ver un fichero ne especifico pongo el numero de este fichero por ejemplo el 1, de ahi entro al fichero y lo veo,  como lo sobreescribo e digo que me voy a quedar con ese, no en entendi muy bien eso, perdonenme...

----------

## JotaCE

 *Pionerito wrote:*   

>  *gringo wrote:*    *Quote:*   Could not open /dev/vmnet1: No such file or directory
> 
> Failed to connect virtual device Ethernet0. 
> 
> hace mucho que no uso vmware pero creo que eso normalmente se debe a que los vmware-modules o no están instalados o no están compilados contra el kernel que estás usando. Comprueba que el enlace /usr/src/linux apunta a las fuentes del kernel que estás usando y (re)instala vmware-modules.
> ...

 

Como bien dices para eleguir un archivo a modificar lo seleccionas con el numero a su izquierda y veras los cambios que se realizaran.

Con la letra Q sales y vuelves a las opciones

luego te dice algo como 1. actualizar el archivo

2.- dejar el archivo como esta.

y algo mas que no recuerdo

preocupate de dejar en su estado origianl los archivos de configuracion que tu allas tocado.

----------

## Pionerito

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *Pionerito wrote:*    *gringo wrote:*    *Quote:*   Could not open /dev/vmnet1: No such file or directory
> 
> Failed to connect virtual device Ethernet0. 
> 
> hace mucho que no uso vmware pero creo que eso normalmente se debe a que los vmware-modules o no están instalados o no están compilados contra el kernel que estás usando. Comprueba que el enlace /usr/src/linux apunta a las fuentes del kernel que estás usando y (re)instala vmware-modules.
> ...

 

muchas gracias, ahora si entendi, eso quiere decir por ejemplo, si sale una nueva version de apache puedo actualizar apache pero a la hora de actualizar el archivo de configuracion de apache lo dejo tal y como esta....

----------

